# George W Truett Theological Seminary



## Filter (May 6, 2021)

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience or knowledge concerning this seminary. I ran into them while searching for seminaries that offer M. Ed. degrees and found that they offer an M. Div/M. Ed program. Anyone able to comment on their quality of education, if they are liberal or conservative, or anything else? I haven't found much in the way of reviews for them online. Thanks!


----------



## arapahoepark (May 6, 2021)

Found this:





Tell Me Why I Should Not Homeschool


That’s the question I asked when I considered homeschooling almost 2 decades ago, and the answer is still what I tell moms who wonder if homeschooling might be an alternative in their homes. “Don’t yank the kids out of school unless you are ready to reconstruct your day-timer!” If you are...




www.puritanboard.com




Its certainly not reformed, probably leans liberal (though maybe not liberal in the sense of liberal vs fundamentalist yet...)with Olson et al. I wouldn't bother looking at it. However, I will see what others say.


----------



## Edward (May 6, 2021)

@Filter 

To answer your question, liberal (by Texas Baptist standards) 

Some years ago, there was a Baptist denominational split in Texas. (Many larger churches affiliated with both state conventions, and both conventions affiliated with the SBC at the national level) Baptist General Convention of Texas (liberals, and the established group) and Southern Baptists of Texas (conservatives). At the time, Southwestern Baptist Theological Seminary was controlled by conservatives, and the liberals couldn't tolerate the situation, so Baylor set up Truett, and some of the liberals decamped there. 

It looks like planning for Truett started in 1990, but it didn't get going until 1994. Southern Baptists of Texas didn't get organized until 1995. But it was all interrelated. And that's about the time that Baylor took off the mask, and showed its liberal leanings by allowing students to dance.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

It is probably not as liberal as some of the old mainline schools. But if you like this board you’re not likely to like Truett Seminary. It was founded as a “moderate” alternative to SWBTS and other SBC seminaries after conservatives regained control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Plus, you need to consider where you will be using the degree. Conservative evangelicals (and confessional Reformed people, certainly) will suspect you have liberal leanings if you apply for something and have a degree from a “progressive evangelical,” mainline, or other liberal school, just like they’ll make assumptions if you have a degree from somewhere like BJU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorBravo (May 6, 2021)

Edward said:


> And that's about the time that Baylor took off the mask, and showed its liberal leanings by allowing students to dance.


This is a perfect and concise summary. Made my day contemplating the nuances associated with all this.


----------

